# I am looking for sewing/alterations service in Hurghada or El Gouna



## Macko54 (May 28, 2013)

Hello 

Does anyone know of a place either in El Gouna (ideally) or Hurghada that can do sewing and dress alterations? 

Many thanks


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know of one in El Gouna though you could check with the larger hotels.

There are a few tailors in Hurghada Downtown. In the bazaar area of El Dahar just ask. Prices will vary as it is a touristic area.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Gounie said:


> I don't know of one in El Gouna though you could check with the larger hotels.
> 
> There are a few tailors in Hurghada Downtown. In the bazaar area of El Dahar just ask. Prices will vary as it is a touristic area.
> 
> ...


----------

